# mikey pikey on the track bebo



## pc7 (1 Aug 2007)

just say news there they showed the clip of the guy who hid under the train tracks - what an idiot clip was called mikey pikey on the track or something can't find it on bebo - was it removed??


----------



## PM1234 (1 Aug 2007)

If they haven't they should. 
Aren't the gardai investigating it now?


----------



## pc7 (1 Aug 2007)

yeah and CIE are going to prosecute wanted to take a look to see what kind of quality the video was, although they should be able to find him through bebo friends etc. Just caugh the tail end of it on the news scary stuff! must have a few screws loose


----------



## ivuernis (2 Aug 2007)

The clip is up on You Tube if you want to see the lunatic in action.


----------



## pc7 (2 Aug 2007)

god that would make your blood cold, what a pack of morons,


----------



## blinkbelle (2 Aug 2007)

saw this on the news yesterday evening. they musnt have any cop on. scared the life outta me


----------



## car (2 Aug 2007)

thats nothing, have you seen the one where the norwegian kids made a rollercoaster coaster out of train tracks, crazy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaOEmDJUNmM


----------

